# Question sur la variable USE

## rafailowski

Salut,

Je me pose la question suivante:

plutot que de faire l'operation bootstrap... pour gagner du temps, j'aimerai commencer au stage 2 avec l'image stage2-i686_athlon.tbird-1.4_rc1.tar.bz2 ... vu que j'ai un athlon thunderbird ... 

J'aurai voulu savoir si cela change des chose de personnaliser les variables USE avant ou apres le bootstrap... Je dis ca parce que dans la doc d'install, on personnalise la variable USE avant le bootstrap... et quand on commence en stage 2 directement, comment ca se passe pour la variable USE?   :Confused: 

merci d'avance  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## thinair15

bon à vrai dire si je me trompe pas plus tu mets rapidement les variables USE correctement, mieux c'est ça t'évite de perdre du temps à tout recompiler suivant les paramètres que tu veux...

Oublies pas de faire un emerge portage, dès que le système est bootable...

a+

thinair

----------

